

Documentation is important: it's not just words - reasonattlm
http://hplusmagazine.com/2011/07/13/longevity-science-needs-documentation/

======
reasonattlm
The topic here is biotechnologies for enhancing longevity, but the lessons and
model for thinking about the strategic impact of documentation are generally
applicable to any technical field - such as software engineering, for example.

